# [Solved] USB devices keep disconnecting and reconnecting

## Fuuzetsu

I was doing a whole system update recently (not updating a kernel) and all my USB devices started going haywire at that point. dmesg was showing that they were being recognised and registered but they were unusable (so mouse pointer not moving for USB mouse, no keyboard input from USB keyboard, USB headphones not showing up and therefore not usable). Crossing my fingers and praying for the best, I rebooted the system.

Hurray, my devices worked. It's now about 3-5 days from the update. Yesterday I noticed that my mouse kept cutting off (laser going off momentarily and pointer stopping) as well as my USB keyboard doing the same at the very same time (further confirmed by my keyboard layout switcher on the top panel (GNOME 3) going off and back on)

With only my mouse and keyboard plugged in, pretty much all of my dmesg looks like this (snipped):

```
usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 64

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 65 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input85

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.004D: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 65

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 66 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input86

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.004E: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 66

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 67 using uhci_hcd

hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 68 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input87

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.004F: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 68

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 69 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input88

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0050: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 69

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 70 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input89

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0051: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 70

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 71 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input90

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0052: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 71

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 72 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input91

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0053: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

```

The devices cut off for a fraction of a second. Adding the time it takes for the device to be initialized, it becomes about 1 second cut which is incredibly annoying. I'd imagine that audio would start going through main speakers (thanks to pulseaudio) as well if I was using USB headphones when it cut off.

I'm not sure what information to include here... I'm not even sure if this one is in the right section!

I'm using a ThinkPad x61s

```
Linux ShanaX61s 3.4.4-gentoo #2 SMP Fri Aug 10 22:43:35 BST 2012 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU L7700 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```

[I] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  (~)141-r1 146-r1^t 149 151-r4 164-r2 171-r6 (~)188^t (~)189^t **9999^t {{acl action_modeswitch build debug (+)devfs-compat doc edd (-)extras floppy gudev hwdb introspection keymap old-hd-rules +openrc +rule_generator selinux static-libs test}}

     Installed versions:  189^t(08:01:02 30/08/12)(acl gudev hwdb openrc -doc -introspection -keymap -selinux -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

Please feel free to request whatever information you may need and/or to move the topic to appropriate section if this isn't the one.Last edited by Fuuzetsu on Fri Sep 07, 2012 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roravun

You can provide full dmesg, lspci and lsmod. Also if you configure the kernel by hand, .config would be nice.

Are these devices battery powered? I also have a wireless USB mouse, and when it is running low on power weird things happen, like random disconnections, not reacting to clicks.

----------

## Fuuzetsu

I have just come from work so at least dmesg won't be 127 milles long due to reboot (although it demonstrates the problem)

```

0:06: resource 1 [io  0x4400-0x44ff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff pref]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 3 [mem 0xc0000000-0xc3ffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP: reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

pci 0000:00:1a.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:00:1a.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:00:1a.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:00:1a.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:00:1d.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:00:1d.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3460k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

apm: BIOS not found.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1346932709.570:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

msgmni has been set to 1710

async_tx: api initialized (async)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

start plist test

end plist test

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Generic RTC Driver v1.07

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 524288K total, 262144K mappable

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8192K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

i915 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

i915 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[drm] initialized overlay support

fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[drm] Changing LVDS panel from (+hsync, +vsync) to (-hsync, -vsync)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

drm: registered panic notifier

acpi device:02: registered as cooling_device0

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

cpuidle: using governor ladder

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci-pci 0000:05:00.2: SDHCI controller found [1180:0822] (rev 21)

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

sdhci-pci 0000:05:00.2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

sdhci-pci 0000:05:00.2: setting latency timer to 64

sdhci-pci 0000:05:00.2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

sdhci-pci 0000:05:00.2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:05:00.2] using DMA

hdaps: inverting axis (3) readings

hdaps: LENOVO ThinkPad X61s detected

input: hdaps as /devices/platform/hdaps/input/input5

hdaps: driver successfully loaded

TCP: cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Registering the dns_resolver key type

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 496k freed

sdhci-pci 0000:05:00.2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

sdhci-pci 0000:05:00.2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

sdhci-pci 0000:05:00.2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

sdhci-pci 0000:05:00.2: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

psmouse serio1: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1c10 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1c18 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-8: HITACHI HTS722010K9SA00, DC2ZC75A, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HITACHI HTS72201 DC2Z PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte logical blocks: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_info (err 0)

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_biosparam (err 0)

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_setup (err 0)

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_detect (err 0)

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_ihandl (err 0)

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_bus_reset (err 0)

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_disable_ints (err 0)

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_get_chip_type (err 0)

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_abort (err 0)

qlogicfas: Unknown symbol qlogicfas408_queuecommand (err 0)

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[28900]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.06.14-rc1 Fri. Jan. 6 17:00:00 PDT 2012

qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.03-k.

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.30

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xf8426400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.4-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xf8426800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.4-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001860

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.4-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001880

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.4-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x000018a0

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.4-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x000018c0

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.4-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=2110

usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-1: Product: BCM2045B

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0483, idProduct=2016

usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-2: Product: Biometric Coprocessor

usb 3-2: Manufacturer: STMicroelectronics

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.22.0-ioctl (2011-10-19) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

fuse init (API version 7.18)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

systemd-udevd[12603]: starting version 189

thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (35 C)

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM1] (35 C)

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

microcode: CPU0 sig=0x6fb, pf=0x80, revision=0xb6

ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

microcode: CPU1 sig=0x6fb, pf=0x80, revision=0xb6

microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input7

iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.07

iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH8M-E TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x1060)

iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.9.5-k

e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2012 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: (unregistered net_device): Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

yenta_cardbus 0000:05:00.0: CardBus bridge found [17aa:20c6]

tpm_tis 00:0a: 1.2 TPM (device-id 0x3203, rev-id 9)

ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

yenta_cardbus 0000:05:00.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 16

yenta_cardbus 0000:05:00.0: Socket status: 30000006

yenta_cardbus 0000:05:00.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [io  0x4000-0x7fff]

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x4000-0x7fff: excluding 0x4000-0x40ff 0x4400-0x44ff

yenta_cardbus 0000:05:00.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [mem 0xd4000000-0xd7efffff]

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0xd4000000-0xd7efffff: excluding 0xd7b10000-0xd7efffff

yenta_cardbus 0000:05:00.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [mem 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff 64bit pref]

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff: excluding 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff

Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 00:1d:72:98:84:f8

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 6, PHY: 6, PBA No: 1008FF-0FF

tpm_tis 00:0a: A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr value

tpm_tis 00:0a: TPM is disabled/deactivated (0x6)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.24

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 7NETB6WW (2.16 ), EC 7MHT25WW-1.03

thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad X61s, model 7666B4G

thinkpad_acpi: detected a 8-level brightness capable ThinkPad

thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: radio is unblocked

Registered led device: tpacpi::thinklight

Registered led device: tpacpi::power

Registered led device: tpacpi::standby

Registered led device: tpacpi::thinkvantage

thinkpad_acpi: Standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one

thinkpad_acpi: Console audio control enabled, mode: monitor (read only)

input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input8

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, REV=0x4

iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x36, CALIB=0x5

iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24

Registered led device: phy0-led

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:20ac

snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

Adding 1048572k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048572k 

EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

tmpfs: No value for mount option '0'

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

usb 5-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1c4f, idProduct=000e

usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-2: Product: USB Keykoard

usb 5-2: Manufacturer: SIGMACH1P

input: SIGMACH1P USB Keykoard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input9

generic-usb 0003:1C4F:000E.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [SIGMACH1P USB Keykoard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

generic-usb 0003:1C4F:000E.0002: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed: -1

generic-usb 0003:1C4F:000E.0002: timeout initializing reports

input: SIGMACH1P USB Keykoard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input10

generic-usb 0003:1C4F:000E.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [SIGMACH1P USB Keykoard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input1

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input11

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input12

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0004: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 3

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input13

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0005: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 4

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 5 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input14

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0006: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 5

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 6 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input15

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0007: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:16:b6:da:6b:30

wlan0: send auth to 00:16:b6:da:6b:30 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with 00:16:b6:da:6b:30 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:16:b6:da:6b:30 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=5)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 6

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 7 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input16

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0008: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 7

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 8 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input17

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0009: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 8

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 9 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: device not accepting address 9, error -71

hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 11 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input18

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.000A: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 11

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 12 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input19

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.000B: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 12

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 13 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input20

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.000C: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 13

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 14 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input21

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.000D: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 14

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 15 using uhci_hcd

hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 16 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: device not accepting address 16, error -71

hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 18 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input22

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.000E: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 18

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 19 using uhci_hcd

hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 20 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input23

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.000F: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 20

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 21 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input24

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0010: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 21

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 22 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input25

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0011: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 22

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 23 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input26

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0012: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 23

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 24 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input27

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0013: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 24

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 25 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input28

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0014: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 25

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 26 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input29

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0015: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 26

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 27 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input30

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0016: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 27

usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 28 using uhci_hcd

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=192f, idProduct=0616

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse

input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input31

generic-usb 0003:192F:0616.0017: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 0c)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

05:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

05:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

05:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  230423  15 

snd_hda_codec_analog    60172  1 

snd_hda_intel          19482  2 

arc4                    1046  2 

iwl4965                79418  0 

acpi_cpufreq            4909  1 

mperf                    951  1 acpi_cpufreq

snd_hda_codec          67293  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_pcm                54356  2 snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          5605  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              14630  1 snd_pcm

iwlegacy               39828  1 iwl4965

thinkpad_acpi          53143  0 

freq_table              2007  1 acpi_cpufreq

mac80211              297567  2 iwl4965,iwlegacy

nvram                   4533  1 thinkpad_acpi

cfg80211              140922  3 iwl4965,iwlegacy,mac80211

snd                    42159  10 snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,thinkpad_acpi,snd_hda_codec_analog

processor              23019  3 acpi_cpufreq

i2c_i801                6895  0 

tpm_tis                 6865  0 

yenta_socket           18442  0 

pcmcia_rsrc             8512  1 yenta_socket

tpm                    11029  1 tpm_tis

e1000e                126065  0 

joydev                  7375  0 

tpm_bios                4029  1 tpm

led_class               1982  2 iwlegacy,thinkpad_acpi

coretemp                4502  0 

iTCO_wdt               10505  0 

rfkill                 11722  3 cfg80211,thinkpad_acpi

iTCO_vendor_support     1441  1 iTCO_wdt

pcspkr                  1351  0 

battery                 8477  0 

microcode               6097  0 

ac                      2369  0 

thermal                 6171  0 

xts                     2273  0 

gf128mul                5622  1 xts

aes_generic            25630  1 

cbc                     1998  0 

sha256_generic         11161  0 

tg3                   121447  0 

libphy                 13658  1 tg3

e1000                  89448  0 

fuse                   57475  0 

xfs                   641645  0 

exportfs                2867  1 xfs

nfs                   214256  0 

lockd                  49636  1 nfs

auth_rpcgss            24753  1 nfs

nfs_acl                 1859  1 nfs

sunrpc                145243  4 nfs,auth_rpcgss,lockd,nfs_acl

jfs                   158641  0 

multipath               5155  0 

linear                  3379  0 

raid10                 29853  0 

dm_snapshot            25756  0 

dm_crypt               13177  0 

dm_mirror              11454  0 

dm_region_hash          5728  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7351  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 57221  4 dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

scsi_wait_scan           483  0 

hid_sunplus             1053  0 

hid_sony                2212  0 

hid_samsung             2538  0 

hid_pl                   949  0 

hid_petalynx            1622  0 

hid_monterey            1149  0 

hid_microsoft           2355  0 

hid_logitech            6505  0 

hid_gyration            1992  0 

hid_ezkey               1014  0 

hid_cypress             1454  0 

hid_chicony             1821  0 

hid_cherry              1117  0 

hid_belkin              1282  0 

hid_apple               4222  0 

hid_a4tech              1544  0 

sl811_hcd               9003  0 

usbhid                 30662  0 

ohci_hcd               20211  0 

ssb                    37757  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               19473  0 

usb_storage            34627  0 

ehci_hcd               35326  0 

usbcore               113331  8 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,sl811_hcd

usb_common               582  1 usbcore

aic94xx                63835  0 

libsas                 53015  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  513189  0 

qla2xxx               363196  0 

megaraid_sas           64522  0 

megaraid_mbox          24963  0 

megaraid_mm             6314  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               37578  0 

aacraid                69080  0 

sx8                    11525  0 

DAC960                 70348  0 

cciss                  91851  0 

3w_9xxx                30093  0 

3w_xxxx                22841  0 

mptsas                 47810  0 

scsi_transport_sas     20634  3 libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  11621  0 

scsi_transport_fc      37553  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                7928  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 13601  0 

mptscsih               25581  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                81797  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                25448  0 

dc395x                 28027  0 

qla1280                19574  0 

imm                     8463  0 

parport                24819  1 imm

dmx3191d                8701  0 

sym53c8xx              63195  0 

gdth                   78575  0 

advansys               55423  0 

initio                 15894  0 

BusLogic               20444  0 

arcmsr                 25137  0 

aic7xxx               106514  0 

aic79xx               111876  0 

scsi_transport_spi     17818  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     23209  0 

pdc_adma                4641  0 

sata_inic162x           6271  0 

sata_mv                21804  0 

ata_piix               18646  4 

ahci                   17745  0 

libahci                16131  1 ahci

sata_qstor              4409  0 

sata_vsc                3110  0 

sata_uli                2233  0 

sata_sis                3009  0 

sata_sx4                7745  0 

sata_nv                16828  0 

sata_via                5744  0 

sata_svw                3262  0 

sata_sil24              9595  0 

sata_sil                6064  0 

sata_promise            8172  0 

pata_pcmcia             6937  0 

pcmcia                 29934  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core             9754  3 pcmcia,pcmcia_rsrc,yenta_socket

```

The kernel was manually configured (with help of genkernel), I'm pasting .config in below. I didn't make any changes to it when updating my system.

EDIT:

.config was a bit too big so here it is: http://pastebin.com/EVPzBiWB

The devices are USB powered. I'd be suspecting a bad device/USB port if it wasn't all of them dying in the same instant.

----------

## roravun

 *Quote:*   

> USB port if it wasn't all of them dying in the same instant.

 

Or USB controller may be damaged, which would explain that none of the devices is working. 

However, your kernel is obviously configured properly, hid module is in place, so I really do not see where the issue lies.

I think what you should do now is:

Try some other USB non-HID devices, for example usb flash mem, usb harddrive, whatever.

If they do not work too, it maybe hardware fault.(surprising coincidence though, that both mouse and keyboard fail at the same time)

Regardless of the test result, I recommend you install latest stable (that is gentoo unstable  :Wink: ) kernel, and check if the issue persists.

If under the latest kernel things are bad too, try some kernel earlier than yours.

Finally you may also check out some well-known distro live cd, e.g. Fedora. If your devices does not work there too, I would lean towards hardware-fault explanation.

----------

## Fuuzetsu

The weird thing is that they were working before an update with emerge so unless that somehow broke my USB controller then it's probably not an issue with my laptop itself.

I am suspecting that the mouse might be dicking up. I'll try unplugging just that and see if the problem persists.

----------

## Fuuzetsu

I have narrowed the issue to a hardware problem with the mouse & am marking the thread as solved.

----------

